# Corazoncito "Audiófilo", pero NUNCA pitufo



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola Xabdeth,Bienvenido a este hilo de delirios misticos acerca de la alta fidelidad . Muy interesantes tus fotos ,me gusta mucho eso de poner vumetros de aguja en la pc, te voy a copiar la idea. Y tambien el lector de mp3, tarjetas con patitas,Bueh creo que es eso.

Pd, Yo tenia un amplificador como ese ,pero cuando me puse de novio ,lo vendi ,para comprar cosas para la casa.

Saludos Desde Argentina.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2016)

Como me enloquecen los vumetros azules de los Pioneer. Siempre me pusieron de la cabeza.... desde que tenia 16 años...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2016)

A mi me encantan estos, tamaño _*"Familiar" *_





Me parece que ya nos parecemos a Homero, a punto de "Desbarrancar"


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 30, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi me encantan estos, tamaño _*"Familiar" *_
> 
> http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/Assets/Images/Products/MC1.2KW/M_MC1.2KW_Front_Top.png​
> Me parece que ya nos parecemos a Homero, a punto de "Desbarrancar"
> ...



Si, impresionante, es un módulo de potencia de *1,2 KW* , y hay de *2KW* también 





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Xabdeth (Abr 30, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Xabdeth,Bienvenido a este hilo de delirios misticos acerca de la alta fidelidad . Muy interesantes tus fotos ,me gusta mucho eso de poner vumetros de aguja en la pc, te voy a copiar la idea. Y tambien el lector de mp3, tarjetas con patitas,Bueh creo que es eso.
> 
> Pd, Yo tenia un amplificador como ese ,pero cuando me puse de novio ,lo vendi ,para comprar cosas para la casa.
> 
> ...



Gracias!

¿Se nota que me encantan los vumetros ¿no?  Estos dan una mejor señal canalizando las ondas sonoras a 64Bit-1536Hz, micro-informacion subatomica total... Por eso se lo he colocado en la parte frontal de mi case (tambien me fascina modificar). Son de un deck Marantz (concretamente el 5025B) el cual heredé de mi padre y no me preocupe en buscar repuestos ya que le faltaban varias cosas, ademas que nunca fui de usar casettes.

Por cierto, estos vumetros en especial destacan mucho en la oscuridad (le coloque dos leds blancos a c/u) no hay otros que me gusten como estos. Del resto, la señal de audio sale por el Dac SMSL que esta encima del Pioneer (le añadi otras dos entradas RCA para ese proposito), regulo la intensidad por el potenciometro doble alojado arriba de ellos. El circuito obtiene los 12v de la fuente del Pc.

Estoy tentado en adquirir un vumetro que venden por ebay similar al del Piooner (VU meter Vacuum luminescent), es ruso, seguramente debe dar una tonalidad vodkosa al audio... Aunque primero tendria que aplicarle su respectivo rodaje, y ver si produce resaca.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como me enloquecen los vumetros azules de los Pioneer. Siempre me pusieron de la cabeza.... desde que tenia 16 años...



Si, son hermosos, y por ello trate de equilibrar el azul con los componentes de mi case. Tambie tengo el SR-303, pero tiene los bombillos fundidos, asi que le colocare leds a ver que tal resulta. De pequeño no dejaba de mirarlo cada vez que mi padre colocaba musica (su Marantz 1090 y 6270Q tambien son mios  )

A este SA-508 le he cambiado componentes por presentar fallas (las cuales ya estan totalmente solucionadas y anda al 100%), asi que no he visto la necesidad de comprar nada nuevo... Aunque soy un pecador, no le coloque condensadores con cera de abeja reina.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 1, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como me enloquecen los vumetros azules de los Pioneer. Siempre me pusieron de la cabeza.... desde que tenia 16 años...



Somos dos ... me acuerdo cuando salio esa linea ... cerca del '80 ... delirabamos de verlos ...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2016)

Aquellas epocas bonitas donde una aguja de galvanometro la reemplazan por un fluorescente con un efecto casi hipnotico... a mi me paso lo mismo con el vumetro de la casetera Technics RS-5


----------



## Bleny (May 2, 2016)

Somos como bichos con los vumetros vamos hacia la luz, aunque a mi me gustan mas los analógicos, para mi tienen mas encanto, de pequeño me quedaba fascinado mirando lo guapo que es el thomson s3501 sobretodo a oscuras con sus vumetros de señal y sonido y el dial, y me sigue gustando


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Aquellas epocas bonitas donde una aguja de galvanometro la reemplazan por un fluorescente con un efecto casi hipnotico... a mi me paso lo mismo con el vumetro de la casetera Technics RS-5
> 
> http://www.audioscope.net/images/td_technics_rs5.jpg



Tengo aun una parecida a esa !! ( como nos vamos al c... de tema , me parece que viene limpieza ..PIEDAD Mr. Fogo !!) 

Es bellisima tambien y varios años despues compre un reproductor de CD y el color y tamaño eran identicos ! Fierro-fierro si bien duraba poco la cabeza . 
La felicidad vino con una AKAI de 3 cabezas de cristal ( eterna )


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 2, 2016)

Aprovecho esta "ramificación" para consultar detalles de bricolage.
Conseguí una pareja e-n-o-r-m-e de indicadores de pH (básicamente son milivoltímetros de 200uA); cuando digo enormes lo son. Deben medir 10cm de alto por 15cm de ancho, una aguja enorme.
Quiero armarme un módulo solo de indicadores, y aquí van mis preguntas: dónde se pueden conseguir gabinetes "a la antigua", de chapa? Para lograr una retroiluminación pareja, existe algún plástico similar al que traían los antiguos cambiacanales de TV, que tenía una fuente puntual de luz pero se iluminaban todos los botones? (creo que era un TV Saba o Grundig). 
Es todo, por ahora. Gracias!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 2, 2016)

EdgardoCas ¿ Son como estos que se ven detrás ?


----------



## Xabdeth (May 2, 2016)

Voy a ver si me hago con uno de estos... Que cuchitura!


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 2, 2016)

Son estos que los pinté con aerosol blanco:

Y este otro, que también tengo la yuntita:


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2016)

Siempre digo , el amplificador puede ser malo, pero si le pones un par de luces , un vumetro en colores , se vende solo.


----------



## Xabdeth (May 3, 2016)

Bueno, aca se aprecian mejor los dos vumetros Marantz. La 1ra imagen con un poco de luz, y la 2da totalmente a oscuras.

Debo decir que a mi padre le fascinaban, y tenia años sin verlos funcionar. Cuando volvio de Panama en diciembre por vacaciones se quedo asombrado


----------



## hellfire4 (May 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo siempre digo .el ampli puede ser malo,
> pero si le pones un par de luces un bumetro en colores ,se vende solo



Muy cierto, nuevamente el garketing en acción. Cosa que sea bonito a la vista (varios agregados cosmeticos e inutiles) y así se venda mejor, antes que calentarte en que ande bien.
Y claro, todos prometen el oro y el moro

Es un tema de las corporaciones, si me permiten el offtopic, a modo de burla que se ve en la película Robocop con la ficticia Omi Consumer Products (OCP), con el diseño del ED 209

según wiki:

Craig Davies también incorporó en el robot sus ideas sobre el diseño estadounidense moderno de la década de 1980, especialmente del diseño de coches. Imaginó a los diseñadores del futuro preocupándose de que el robot tuviera buen aspecto para que se vendiera mejor, antes de preocuparse que funcionara bien, «igual que con un coche estadounidense». También están presentes otros ejemplos de políticas de diseño ridículo, como un sistema hidráulico exagerado, demasiada atención al aspecto cosmético y situar componentes vulnerables, como la rejilla del radiador, en la parte frontal del robot.

Claro, lo hizo a modo de burla, pero bueno, cuanto nos hemos reído con cada aparatejo que supuestamente mejora el audio (ni yo me los creo), y uno no sale del asombro de como es que la gente se cree semejante verso


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 3, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Muy cierto, nuevamente el garketing en acción. Cosa que sea bonito a la vista (varios agregados cosmeticos e inutiles) y así se venda mejor, antes que calentarte en que ande bien.
> Y claro, todos prometen el oro y el moro



No es el caso de Marantz.
Y tampoco sería de McIntosh que son "horropilantes"; que feos que son!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 3, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> No es el caso de Marantz.
> Y tampoco sería de McIntosh que son "horropilantes"; que feos que son!!!!



Lo malo es que los hacen valer todo lo que se les antoja, sin embargo hay gente que paga sin problema por eso y pagarían mas si se los propusiesen.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2016)

Y bueno ,... cada uno hace su negocio ... lo que yo lamento es nunca haber podido ganar plata de la "gilada" !!


----------



## Xabdeth (May 4, 2016)

Por cierto, amiguitos, ¿donde puedo colocar imagenes de mis altavoces AIWA? Para que las miren y verifiquen que dicha marca a veces hacia las cosas... ¿bien? La cuestion es que no tiene cables de plata pura al 99.9%, ni condensadores con esencia de caviar, y bobinado cuantico de oro y cobre previamente criogenizados y tratados con choques de electrones NOS.

Por otra parte, y del tema aqui tratado en relacion a la imagen de ciertos productos/calidad, pues, creo yo que en los tiempos actuales es donde mas se puede apreciar esa practica = 60000w, lucecitas por todos lados, etc etc...

Antes estaban los vumetros analogicos y sus respectivas luces, pero es que esos productos (siempre esta la excepcion, obviamente) eran de calidad (dependiendo del precio a pagar). Ya en los 80s empiezan a salir los vumetros como la serie azul de Pioneer, etc... 

En fin, ahora prima el captar la atencion del incauto con tonterias varias. Y si, claro que aun existen productos como antaño, como es el caso de Yamaha y su serie A-S (por ejemplo).


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2016)

Xabdeth dijo:


> Por cierto, amiguitos, ¿donde puedo colocar imagenes de mis altavoces AIWA? . . . .


Puedes colocarlas en este mismo tema.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Quercus (May 4, 2016)

Veo, que como un servidor, hay muchos amantes de los vúmetros.

-Esta NIKKO  me la vendieron junto con otras dos (una Elan y una Dual) todas averiadas,  por 50€. 

Esta ya funciona, aunque las luces de los vúmetros están fundidas, NO POR MUCHO TIEMPO...




  -Esta fue un regalo de un comercio donde compro, tiene las dos etapas hechas papilla, sin posibilidad de solución. El resto parece que funciona.

Merecería la pena complicarse la vida y diseñar un PCB’s que le diera vida, solo por los Vúmetros. La foto no hace justicia a su belleza, sobre todo con poca luz.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 4, 2016)

Joaquín, en los VU-Meters analógicos que he encontrado con la luz fundida, hice un "experimento" que quedó espectacular pero no os puedo enseñar pues devolví a sus propietarios: venden tiras de Led adhesivas tanto de 12 V (estas están en el azul que tanto nos gusta ) como a 220 V. Las cortas y las pegas ( tras probar el efecto ) o bien por abajo, por arriba e incluso por detrás del vumetro( probar antes de pegar ) y queda ¡¡¡ espectacular !!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 4, 2016)

Prueba a hacer esto, a mi me funciono.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6628&c=member&orderby=title&direction=ASC&imageuser=59896&cutoffdate=-1


----------



## Xabdeth (May 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes colocarlas en este mismo tema.
> 
> Lee esto:
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*



Genial, bueno, aca van:

El modelo es el SX-12, poca informacion para conseguir en la web. Fueron hechas en el año 1986, en Venezuela.

Los Tweeters, bueno, son una real...(la resistencia distrae electrones parasitantes anti microinformacion). Pero es lo que consegui mientras (cuando los compre no los tenia), igual ya tengo en la mira (en Amazon) unos Vifa (en mi pais por ahora poco se puede conseguir). Del resto, se nota que le cambiaron la suspension a los bajos (yo lo hubiera hecho mejor en relacion al aspecto, porque la bobina no roza, esta perfecto). Los medios estan como nuevos, son cerrados porque seguramente generan radiacion al tener un nucleo de rodio impregnado en uranio... Una reaccion en cadena de melodia y musicalidad.

Ummm me falto la foto del bajo, interesante...

Tiene dos reguladores, para medios y agudos. El crossover me parece que esta bien para lo que es (AIWA). Y bueno, no suenan nada mal luego de hacer las respectivas mediciones, ciertas configuracions y cambio de posicion. De todas maneras mas adelante le cambiare los bajos, pero primero seran los agudos (los medios los dejare). Y esto porque las cajas me gustan, por tamaño, construccion y aspecto.

Definitivamente me gustan, me salieron tiradisimos de precio, todo un sacrilegio para los golden ears que suelen gastar un dineral en altavoces con diseños vomitivos, productos cuanticos varios, cables magicos, etc... Bueno, cada quien se gasta lo que quiere, lo digo por quienes miran con desprecio a los que no tienen altavoces del olimpo.


Que santa biblia!... En fin, a ver que opinan, y tambien en relacion al gasto "adecuado" cuando se quiere invertir en unos altavoces.





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Joaquín, en los VU-Meters analógicos que he encontrado con la luz fundida, hice un "experimento" que quedó espectacular pero no os puedo enseñar pues devolví a sus propietarios: venden tiras de Led adhesivas tanto de 12 V (estas están en el azul que tanto nos gusta ) como a 220 V. Las cortas y las pegas ( tras probar el efecto ) o bien por abajo, por arriba e incluso por detrás del vumetro( probar antes de pegar ) y queda ¡¡¡ espectacular !!!.
> Un saludo.



Yo a mis Vumetros les coloque dos leds blancos brillantes a cada uno de 5mm con su respectiva resistencia (para 12v). Y perfecto, iluminan bastante y no calientan (en comparacion).

Ahora vere si al Pioneer SR-303 le sirven de reemplazo a las bombillas de 8V.




quercus10 dijo:


> Veo, que como un servidor, hay muchos amantes de los vúmetros.
> 
> -Esta NIKKO  me la vendieron junto con otras dos (una Elan y una Dual) todas averiadas,  por 50€.
> 
> ...



Los vumetros del Proton D1200 estan realmente genial.


----------

